# PCOS & IBS-D



## 16087 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm 24 and was diagnosed with PCOS 2 years ago. Aside from unexplainable abdominal pains, I've also developed IBS-D. It's ruining my life! It seems to be especially bad in the mornings. I'm always late for work and have to break a lot of plans due to it. Does anyone else have PCOS & IBS-D? Any suggestions on effective ways to supress it? ~Andrea


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi, I was diagnosed with PCOS last year. I'm not sure whether it makes my IBS worse or not as I've had IBS since childhood and have abdominal pains most of the time. My IBS is mainly d, but sometimes c. My period is the only time when I can distinguish between IBS/gynaeological pain- the menstrual cramps are so bad I end up crawling round the floor. I also get severe d with my period but I don't take much notice of it as I'm in agony. I was on the pill for several years, and my IBS-d didn't improve, suggesting that for me it isn't much affected by PCOS.Having said that, it might b worth asking your GP to prescribe the pill to see if it helps. There are also many studies to suggest that the anti-diabetic drug METFORMIN can help PCOS, since PCOS is linked to glucose tolerance.


----------



## 16087 (Aug 3, 2006)

I was on metformin and it caused my IBS-d to go out of control, though it helped kick things into gear and took off a lot of the weight I had gained from the PCOS. I suffered through it for 4 months before I decided that I just couldn't take it anymore. Just recently I was put on the pill which seems to be helping the PCOS and while the D seems a little less frequent, when it does show up it's not fun.~Andrea


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

To help my PCOS and IBS-d I did the south beach diet. It work wonders. I lost 30 lbs and became pregnant. I don't think that's what you want at the moment, but it controls the cysts and the pain everything. I can't say enough about it.


----------

